# Δόμνα Σαμίου. Οι ανεξόφλητοι πιστωτές της πατρίδας



## Earion (Apr 9, 2012)

Σ’ αυτούς που αποχώρησαν από τον κόσμο μας τον περασμένο μήνα μετριέται κι άλλη μια σπουδαία μορφή, η Δόμνα Σαμίου. Ανήκε σε μια ομοταξία ανθρώπων που δεν τους πετυχαίνει κανείς συχνά: σ’ εκείνους που αναλώνουν τη ζωή τους ταγμένοι σ’ ένα σκοπό, που ορίζουν μοναδική τους βιοτική συνθήκη την υπηρεσία ενός οράματος. Για εκείνην το όραμα ήταν να διασώσει αυτό που λέγεται παράδοση, και ειδικά μια πτυχή της, τη δημοτική μουσική. Πάσχισε να συντηρήσει αυτόν το θησαυρό με σεβασμό, να τον αποκαθάρει με γνώση, να τον παραδώσει στους επόμενους και προπάντων να τον μεταδώσει όσο γινόταν πιο πλατιά στις νεότερες γενιές που είτε τον αγνοούν είτε πέφτουν θύματα κακόγουστης εμπορικής διαστρέβλωσης. Δούλεψε σχεδόν μόνη της, με μύριες όσες δυσκολίες αλλά ανυποχώρητα. Ίσως γιατί ερχόταν από έναν άλλο κόσμο, την παλιά, ξεχασμένη Ελλάδα, της βασανισμένης ζωής, της εποχής των στερήσεων. Περιβλήθηκε από αγάπη και θαυμασμό και ευτυχώς κάπου τις τελευταίες δυο δεκαετίες, που σημειώθηκε ένα ευδιάκριτο κίνημα προσέγγισης της νεολαίας με την παραδοσιακή μουσική (στην οποία, να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε, ΔΕΝ ανήκουν οι Κονιτοπουλαίοι), ξαναβρέθηκε στο προσκήνιο της δημοτικότητας. Έφυγε με την ικανοποίηση ότι άφησε έργο πίσω της. Στην εξόδιο τελετή την κατευόδωσαν πολλοί, τραγουδώντας με συγκίνηση το «Τζιβαέρι».

Την επομένη Κυριακή η _Καθημερινή_ της αφιέρωσε μια σελίδα μνήμης, από την οποία αποσπώ δύο κείμενα: μια φράση από τον Γιώργο Παπαδάκη (που έδωσε και τον τίτλο στο αφιέρωμα):

*Οι ανεξόφλητοι πιστωτές της πατρίδας*

Στη δραστηριότητά της χρωστάμε πολλά όλοι όσοι ωφελούμεθα: η κοινωνία, η πολιτεία, η πατρίδα. Δυστυχώς όμως γι’ αυτήν --όπως έγινε τόσες φορές στο παρελθόν και με άλλους πιστωτές της πατρίδος-- δεν πρόκειται μάλλον να της τα εξοφλήσουμε.

και μια παράγραφο από τον Διονύση Σαββόπουλο, στον οποίο η ίδια αναγνώριζε τη μεγάλη οφειλή ότι την έσπρωξε, παρά το φόβο της, να εκτεθεί στο κοινό:

*Ο Δ. Σαββόπουλος για τη Δόμνα Σαμίου*

Λέει ο Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος στο υπέροχο κείμενό του για τα 70 της χρόνια:

«Αυτή η μανιώδης συλλέκτρια παλιών και σπάνιων τραγουδιών είχε το ταλέντο να τραγουδά και να παίζει αυτά τα τραγούδια, έτσι ώστε να αποκαλύπτει τη βαθύτερη ουσία τους και να προκαλεί καλλιτεχνική συγκίνηση στον ακροατή. Δεν ήταν απλώς μια λαογράφος. Ήταν μια λαογράφος-καλλιτέχνις... Η νεότερη ελληνική τραγουδοποιία γνωρίζει άραγε τι χρωστάει σ’ αυτή τη γυναίκα; Τι θα ήταν ο Νίκος Παπάζογλου ή ο Σωκράτης Μάλαμας κι άλλοι σημαντικοί μας νεότεροι τραγουδοποιοί, αν η Δόμνα Σαμίου δεν μας αποκάλυπτε το «Όσο βαρούν τα σίδερα, βαρούν τα μαύρα ρούχα»; Αυτό το άγνωστο και παράξενα υποβλητικό κομμάτι ξεθάφτηκε από τη Δόμνα για να γίνει, χρόνια μετά, το αρχέτυπο όλης σχεδόν της νεότερης μουσικής μας γενιάς... Όταν πρωτοβγήκε το ’71 στο _Ροντέο_ της οδού Χέυδεν, έγινε κάτι σαν παλίρροια.

Μας έδωσε, με τη φωνή της, να καταλάβουμε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στην μεγάλη παράδοση της τέχνης της και στο ευτελές φολκλόρ των συνταγματαρχών. Το δημοτικό τραγούδι ξανάρχονταν φωτεινό και αποκαθαρμένο. Σαν τη θάλασσα. Και η νεολαία ήταν εκεί για να το δει...

Η Δόμνα ήταν, πρώτον, ωραία επειδή νίκησε τους άχρηστους δισταγμούς της· δεύτερον, γενναία επειδή τα ’δωσε όλα, και, τρίτον, Ελληνίδα επειδή της δόθηκε να καταργήσει τα ψεύτικα όρια ανάμεσα στη θεωρία και την καλλιτεχνική πράξη και το ’κανε με τη μεγαλύτερη φυσικότητα: απλά και άμεσα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε. Κατά κανόνα αφήνουμε πολλά σπουδαία που συμβαίνουν γύρω μας να περνάνε ασχολίαστα. Δεν θέλουμε να γινόμαστε μια γραφική υποσημείωση στα πολλά που λέγονται για κάποιο θέμα. Όταν όμως το σχόλιο γίνεται με ευαισθησία, λιτότητα, ευθυκρισία, οι νότες είναι όλες σωστές και κερδίζουμε.


----------

